# 2015 ALMA Winter Symposium (in Vegas 2 days before CES)



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

ALMA International - Home

This will be held in Las Vegas the weekend before CES at Tuscany Suites and Casino.

I went last year and had some face-time with tons of industry leaders including top executives at Dolby, Bose, Earthworks, and especially Siegfried Linkwitz (what a nice guy!). It was the best acoustic experience of my life, and I encourage everyone to consider going.

This year (as a student) I am really looking forward to the panel discussion about how there are no acoustic engineering programs in the united states and how the industry is suffering from it, what students can do about it, and more.

There will also be exhibitors including: Listen, Inc, G.R.A.S., Globe Composites, Wavecor, Ferrotec, Solvay Specialty Polymers, Audiostar, Klippel Gmbh, Materion, Parts Express, Menlo Scientific, WiSA, Audio Xpress, Scan-Speak, DIRAC, and more to come!

Speakers including: Steve Temme, *Wolfgang Klippel*, Rob Baum, Daniel Knighten, *Sean Olive* and many more.

3 Forum Panel discussions, 3 Full Seminars, 20 Papers and Tutorials, and more.


----------

